# Disaster! Got hit by an SUV!



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry to here the bad news hope the insurance company takes care of you keep us posted


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Son of a b... Sorry to hear that FC. If it were me I would be sitting in jail right now for beating that kid. Best of luck to you.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

oh nooooooooooo!!! -you gotta be flippin kidding me, everytime i drive somewhere i want to go crazy on someone for the way they drive.
truly sorry man -hope your ok... 
-anytide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well that completely sucks  not sure how the insurance is going to deal with the value of the boat but they'll most likely try to get out with as little bit of pay-out as possible so prepare yourself for a lil bit of a fight [smiley=1-boxing1.gif] [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif] [smiley=biggun1.gif] least that been my experience :-/............on another note though i cant help but notice that while the boat, motor, and trailer took a pretty good hit "anytides" stick pin holder made it thru unscathed  good luck with the insurance people and hopefully you'll get thru this in one piece


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that man...kind of speechless...when someone's hard work gets torn up like that...you probably handled it better than I would have...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Punk azz kidz ! Looks like 4K in damages ! 

glad u r OK !


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm glad you didn't get injured. I 100% feel your pain as a very similar situation happened to me recently. It seems that no one is paying attention anymore, since my accident I've started to noticed how few people are actually paying attention while driving. Everyone is in a GD hurry to get wherever it is that they're going and not considering the fact that they could end up ramming up the back of someone's dream come true. Its not about the material aspect of the boat, its the fact that we're stuck landlocked and dreaming about being on the water without the ruckus of teenagers on cell phones and people tailgating on the road and all of that senseless crap.

Best of luck fixing up your skiff, make sure not to let insurance short change you as they tried to do with me!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

These are the same Kind of Punk AZZ Kids that Wake Board and run the Friggin Jet Skis !!!






> I'm glad you didn't get injured.  I 100% feel your pain as a very similar situation happened to me recently.  It seems that no one is paying attention anymore, since my accident I've started to noticed how few people are actually paying attention while driving.  Everyone is in a GD hurry to get wherever it is that they're going and not considering the fact that they could end up ramming up the back of someone's dream come true.  Its not about the material aspect of the boat, its the fact that we're stuck landlocked and dreaming about being on the water without the ruckus of teenagers on cell phones and people tailgating on the road and all of that senseless crap.
> 
> Best of luck fixing up your skiff, make sure not to let insurance short change you as they tried to do with me!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd be well prepared for the insurance guys. Didn't you have a list of materials firecat??? You _just_ finished that thing. I'd go into that insurance claim like a lion, noting all costs and even finding out a cost for labor from the industry. The worst part about the whole situation is it was truly your unique ride, and you spent time and effort as well as money on it. Hopefully you can find a way to bring the silver lining out of the situation and make the boat even better!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bad things happen to everyone. This time it was your turn.
On the bright side, now you have an argument the wife can't fight.

"Well dear...I've been wanting to build my next boat, now's as good a time as any!"

Saves you a lot of chainsaw work


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Bad things happen to everyone. This time it was your turn.
> On the bright side, now you have an argument the wife can't fight.
> 
> "Well dear...I've been wanting to build my next boat, now's as good a time as any!"
> ...


 thats right and if she really loves you she'll feel compassion for the situation and help   ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I really don't have a materials list or reciepts anymore. I know I spent about $1500 on the hull after everything, and after the whole thing, designing, redesigning, building , adjusting.......I probably have close to 800-1000 man hours into it. This thing was my obsession for 6-7 months and then some.
I don't know what they will do about the hull, the trailer they have to total out, it is unsafe. I'm most curious about the motor, I bought it for the 6 year warranty. I already spoke to a few people and even if they repair it at a yamaha dealer and something goes wrong a year from now it can be denied a claim based on collision damage. The motor is like 6 months old and barely broken in. even if they fix it I won't trust it being it took a hit from a 4000lbs SUV. I hope they total it out as well. Man this is upsetting, I really don't know if I will bother repairing the hull if I get paid out, I may junk it all and start kayak fishing or something, not sure yet.
Any body have any good advise? should I take a sledge hammer to any part of it...J/K


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife is 8 months pregnant! I promised her I wouldn't build a new boat for a few years. She does feel bad for me now, but still told me I need to wait util the baby is a little older until I start anything


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Geez.
I dunno, I woulda needed to meet Jr's mom.
I need a check, right now.
know what I mean.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Actually the kids dad showed up and wanted to give me cash. Being a law abiding citizen and a public servant I already called the police. Plus this way if we began having neck or back pain later I'd be covered. This is partly the kids fault for hitting me, and definately the parents fault for letting him drive a car he isn't insured on. Atleast their insurance comapny is trying to resolve this quickly.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

as far as the motor goes, you and i both know it will never be the same and new problems could come up. Insurance will try to claim otherwise. This is where you need to have a trusted professional, preferably one who is also a friend, take a look at it and make sure that he can validate your hypothesis that it is totaled  As far as the boat, all you can do is have all the documentation of your work. The trailer should follow the same route as the motor. Do you know anyone that works on trailers?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Unfortunately the only documentaion I kept from the boat is photographic and the reciept from the fiberglass. In truth I got rid of most of the reciepts so my wife wouldn't find out how much I was putting into it. 
I'll see what they come up with and then argue from there. I don't know any boat mechanics as I don't trust them, I do my own work. As far as the trailer is concerned they have to pay me out for a new one, it's not even 2 months old yet and the frame, winch stand, winch, bunks, brackets, and lights would need to be replaced. It will cost more just in labor then the trailer is worth. Such a headache :-/


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

I would find a factory boat that is comparable to yours to come up with replacement value. It would probaly be your best bet for value.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

good idea! of those of you guys who know my boat, any suggestions what it would be compared to?


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

A HB Glades Skiff, it seems now a days the only way anyone learns is if you hit 'em in the Bank account, And honestly, that is what your boat is most like.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

This is how Capt Jan got the name "T-Boned"


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> A HB Glades Skiff, it seems now a days the only way anyone learns is if you hit 'em in the Bank account, And honestly, that is what your boat is most like.


 i agree  hit em hard cause you know they'll come back swinging   i'd try my best to convince them yours is every bit a high dollar boat like a hells bay


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Man, I can't express how sorry I feel for you! That would break my spirit! I'd have to fight hard to keep myself from having a "Gramps" moment! I hope the insurance company fully compensates you. The shear audacity of that kids father is appalling!

May his wallet recieve much rapage! 

On a lighter note. This single event is proof indeed that DOCUMENTING building expense and man hours upon completion of custom boats is paramount!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Uh...sorry to hear about your boat and back and neck pain. The double vision will go away eventually, but you may have to give up your career and be retrained.

I sure hope they don't try to screw you. I have had a very bad experience with insurance companies.

Let us know and best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thankfully neither me or my friend were hurt. Thats what the insurance companies were most concerned with. Property damage isn't as much of an issue as having to pay ongoing medical expenses. I hope I don't get screwed, especially since I'm still paying on the motor.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That's funny that you removed all cost evidence so your wife couldn't see it. ;D

Yeah I'd come out comparing it to a HB, and wouldn't settle for anything less than the cost comparison of a brand new Stumpknocker. You need to throw the first punch in this fight though. To give up and just shore fish or yak everywhere would be horrible after all you've done.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What stinks is that an attorney would take half ! I have a real Shark I can recommend Pm me I will give you his number ;-) 

You should be able to Prepare the case yourself ... Get Expert wittinesses that agree with you !

Go for loss of use during the "busiest" season ! 

You can Win .... you sure nothing is wrong with the tow vehicle ...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is just absolutely awful! :'( It's upsetting enough when a purchased possession get stolen or destroyed, so I can't even imagine how tough this must be for you.

However, I think after a few days go by and the shock of it all wears off a bit, you'll start looking at your beautiful boat and realize that you really do want to fix her. Compared to the effort it took to build her from scratch, these repairs aren't all that bad.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> That is just absolutely awful! :'( It's upsetting enough when a purchased possession get stolen or destroyed, so I can't even imagine how tough this must be for you.
> 
> However, I think after a few days go by and the shock of it all wears off a bit, you'll start looking at your beautiful boat and realize that you really do want to fix her. Compared to the effort it took to build her from scratch, these repairs aren't all that bad.


X2 Well said...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

you guys can't see the real extent of the damage. I found a crack in the keel going under the floor and the transom is shot. In order to fix it right I will need to cut the decks off, rip the floor out, remove the transom, grind everything down, cut out the bad parts, reglass the hull inside and out, rebuild the floor and decks, rebuild the transom, reglass the whole front, repaint the whole boat, reweb it, and rewire and mount everything. Basically once I cut all the effected parts out I would have most of a hull bottom, and the sides left. With a baby on the way I just can't do it being I will be the primary parent 2 of every 3 days. Best case scenario they total everything and cut me a check nice enough pay off what I owe on the motor and buy a well used boat. :'(


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> My wife is 8 months pregnant! I promised her I wouldn't build a new boat for a few years. She does feel bad for me now, but still told me I need to wait util the baby is a little older until I start anything



Buy a nice hull and put your brand new motor and trailer on it.
I know it should look great on a Native SUV.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

$25,800. That's how much a 'basic' HB Glades skiff will run them, and that's the minimum your lawyer should put in your pocket. A creative lawyer will argue that "your boat was one of a kind, and above the materials and labor costs, you also footed design work. Furthermore because you crafted it yourself, it has sentimental value equal to the above mentioned costs."

Damn, your build was one of the reasons I joined this forum. Congrats on the soon to be born Micro-Skipper. Don't forget that if they put up a fight, you'll be able to go after attorneys fees as well. The fact that the kid wasn't insured on the vehicle may very well leave them personally liable, and I am confident that a judge will rule in your favor to teach those parents a lesson. Don't hesitate to mention that he tried to avoid getting the police involved as I am sure you know that is illegal. 
Maybe there's a Copperhead or used HB at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, man! And we never got to go fishing 

Stay positive...I'm sure it's a blessing in disguise. I like GladesGhost's thinking...I think that is the route you should go. Don't take the easy way out. Get what you deserve!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

and not to mention all the "pain and suffering " this situation has brought to the forum


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hate to burst your bubble, but if it's not a HB, your not going to get HB payout.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

> Hate to burst your bubble, but if it's not a HB, your not going to get HB payout.


The voice of experience. 

Hopefully they will cough up enough for a decent "T-Bone" and get you back on the water. They owe you that.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

In addition to the other expenses, they owe you tournament entry fee (since you didn't get to fish) and mileage to and from the area. 

Make 'em pay.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

i would have a hard time keeping my composure. that trailer is twisted up pretty bad. 

sorry to see that happen to anyone....... well..... theres a few people id like to see that happen to..... just sayin....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm not looking for a $20,000 pay day here, what I want is within reason I think.
Tell me if this seems reasonable, I want:
-$3250 to replace/payoff the motor since it was brand new.
-$815 to replace the brand new trailer
-$3000-4000 for the hull, which I have about $1500 in materials and hundreds and hundreds of man hours building it.

I don't think I'm out of line looking at this as a minimum. do you guys?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Honest answer... IF you get a check for anything more than $4,000 I'd be surprised. It's amazing how fast something depreciated once it's been in an accident. I'm pulling for ya my friend, but having gone through this once before I was completely shocked and had to argue/haggle when my boat was totaled after being t-boned in an intersection.

Don't forget these folks you'll be dealing with are professionals, they do claims adjustments all day everyday and are working for the insurance company. They have a little book that is their "guide" on what the insurance company thinks your stuff is worth. 

Good luck!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

x2 what iMac said! These guys know whats up and they'll try to get you! You may have to think of creative ways to get what you want, so make sure to talk to people and get ideas of how you can recover from this. My advice, if there is a range of numbers, go for the highest possible one b/c they will try to go for the lowest possible. I.e., Do not tell them 3000-4000, that boat was worth 4500 for the hull alone, got it?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Go to a custom boat builder of wooden boats , Show them your build photos and get an estimate to re-create it ... 

Dave


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I wrote a whole response and then the computer took a crap on me.
Long story short, 4K won't even cover the motor and trailer being they were brand new, I'm prepared to get a lawyer! and have several plans in the works to make sure I won't get screwed. I'm even prepared to sue the parents of the kid if need be because he wasn't allowed to drive and wasn't insured on there policy.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I got a Hot tip on this guy !

Go Get Em !!! [smiley=bigun2.gif] [smiley=biggun1.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/profile/stumble.html


----------



## djorgens (Feb 9, 2010)

I haven't seen it said yet, but you should probably get your own estimates from 3 'really good' fiberglass shops, outboard repair shops (dealers), and trailer joints to add some substance to your argument. Make sure they estimate evrything done your way -the right way.

Sorry about your troubles with this accident.. :-[


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, talk about teh suck. Man, after all that sweat and toil I'd be f'in livid with my hands around his dad's throat trying to squeeze his eyes out their sockets...

Unfortunately, I agree with the others that the insurance claim route is gonna' be rough. I would definitely talk to an attorney on your best plan of attack, otherwise be prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The insurance company has been calling everyday. They have asked for alot less then I thought as far as paperwork. I can't really say what is going on, but from the sounds of it I may not get screwed as bad as I imagined, but I'll wait until I have a check in my hand to start feeling relieved.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope everything will get sorted out and you get your dream boat working again!! best of luck


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm having issues getting this claim sorted out. Not from the insurance agency, they seem eager to cut me a check just as soon as I give them estimates. I'm having an issue getting estimates on everything, it would seem alot of places don't want to deal with collision damage, and the ones that do don't want to give out an estimate unless I'm having the work done right there and now. 
It's very frustrating, the few shops I found that will look at my stuff won't do it till next week. So much for a quick resolution.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry for your lost....trust me  any of their own fault insurance company didn't do chit to pay 100% cover on my boats and dont want lose any money on it but I hired a lawyer for ONLY their fault in an accident when a person is not insured under the poilcy or no insurance.  Take every bit of documents, pictures, police report, and everything u can think of but U gotta pay your lawyer and court fee up front.  But at the end of the court and if you win then U get 100% pay in court fees, lawyer fees, and the estimate of retail cost of your boat if the Judge agree. Been there and done that.  I wish you the best.

Next time get a 100% full coverage insurance on your skiff, motor and trailer.  If anything happend to you and you claim it then u will get a full replacement.  My boats only insured on Progressive and Geico Insurance companies.

Good Luck! by the way sue that kid with a cellphone that he broke the LAW!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hind sight is 20/20. My wife will tell you I've been talking about boat insurance and planned on getting quotes when I returned from vacation. I can't do anything about that, all I can do is work on the here and now.
Now how do I get these people to see my damage and write estimates?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Hind sight is 20/20. My wife will tell you I've been talking about boat insurance and planned on getting quotes when I returned from vacation. I can't do anything about that, all I can do is work on the here and now.
> Now how do I get these people to see my damage and write estimates?


the only way is get a local or county marine or boat appraiser to see your damage on your skiff and show them your documents of your cost of the materials and time frame from Microskiff.com on your thread bragging spot to determine how many man hours U had worked on. This is all I can think of.


----------



## lilredfish2 (Feb 19, 2007)

White Snooky touched on this, but there are two issues here. First, you will notice the insurance company wants to settle this as fast aspossible. You really need to get a lawyer and zone in on a law suit against the parents regarding the driver of the vehicle. You may get more going this route than you can possible imagine. ie; imagine you being hurt by this kid driving illegally and you being the primary breadwinner with a baby on the way ! Don't accept any settlement until your lawyer reviews it with you.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> White Snooky touched on this, but there are two issues here.  First, you will notice the insurance company wants to settle this as fast aspossible.  You really need to get a lawyer and zone in on a law suit against the parents regarding the driver of the vehicle.  You may get more going this route than you can possible imagine.  ie; imagine you being hurt by this kid driving illegally and you being the primary breadwinner with a baby on the way !  Don't accept any settlement until your lawyer reviews it with you.


This is the way to go.  And, this isn't being sue happy, so don't feel guilty.  You deserve better monetary compensation than what the insurance company will give you!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Y'all may have already been implying it, but it sounds like the insurance company is trying to rush you into an agreement before you get the urge to start bringing lawyers into this. Most times I don't think you'd fair too well, but in this particular case since the kid was driving illegally, things may be different.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

#1: You say they are in a hurry to settle, does that mean they have made you an offer? 
#2: Is there not a forum member in the boat industry that could step up for a small fee and draw up an estimate in about 30 minutes time to help a forum member out?
#3: I am not the lawsuit type (but would if I needed to) try to work it out without a lawsuit if possible??? sometimes not possible. I have been able to settle the few boat and auto claims very satasfactorly with cooperative toughness a firm stand, having my facts and values correct and within reason. And lastly just letting them know if you can not reach a fair and reasonable settlement there will be a lawyer involved but then you need to be prepared follow through with your threat and be without the settlement for an extended period of time. 
Because it is homebuilt versus an off the shelf BRAND. the value is not quite as easily defineable as say an IPB, ankona, etc. they are known prices depreciation, and construction. A homebuilt there is little or few of those guidelines to value to.

I am truly sorry to hear of your loss but hope and trust it will work out fairly, equitably and quickly for you...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I will list some facts from personal experience that you need to be aware of while dealing with this. 

1) You may have already, by accident, eliminated an attorney working with you.  Because you have already spoke with the insurance company and everything you said will be held against you.
2) If everything is a total loss you are talking about less than $10,000.  It will be difficult to find an attorney that will handle this.  
3) I have not read where you went to the hospital to get checked out - any injury would have helped get an attorney excited.
4) You are having difficulty finding a shop to give you an estimate because it is homemade and there is nothing to compare it to.  For example, tear down your car engine and then try to find a mechanic to put it back together - yea, good luck with that.
4) You say the kid was driving illegally but only got a careless ticket.  If the kid had permission to drive the vehicle then the insurance is in full force.  Example: if your parents come to visit you and you let your mom drive your car your insurance will cover her and the vehicle, you do not add her to your policy for the 20 minutes that she needs to go to the grocery store.
5) The adjuster works on claims every hour of every day and this is not their first shot at a boat claim.  It may be their first shot at a home made and this may work against you because they have nothing to compare it against and you cannot get paid for sentimental value; only on actual calculated damage.
6) If they send you a check and you cash/deposit that check you will be presumed that you accepted the offer and the insurance company made you whole.  If you are not happy with the amount, DO NOT cash/deposit the check.
7) I presume that you get the feeling you are going to get screwed, and most likely will, hence the talk about an attorney.  Then get one and get one before the end of tomorrow and definately before you talk to them again.  (Morgan & Morgan: when you no longer want to take responsibility for your own actions, talk to us, we'll find someone to blame)
8) Although not instant gratification you may be able to use the loss on your taxes.  See Pub 547 on the IRS website.  

I am sorry that this has happend as you deserved many years of fun after all of your hard work.  

Remember: the only way an insurance company makes money is by NOT paying claims.  They are not on your side and they certainly are out to make money. 

Good luck and I really wish you the best in this crappy situation.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I may have not explained things very well, but I really appreciate all the input from you guys who have been there before.

The insurance company is Esurance, when the first adjuster called me for info she was very confused when I told her it was only the boat and not my truck that was damaged. She said "I have to tell you I really don't know how to proceed with this, we don't even write policies on trailers or boats so I will need to find a local adjuster to do the estimate." 
The next day I was contacted by another Esurance agent who basically said the same thing she did and that it was passed off to him. Well I guess they couldn't find a local appraiser, or one for a price they wanted to pay, because they are telling me to get a quote for the repairs and submit them for a payout. 
I told each person I spoke to that I would if needed get a lawyer involved and they were very nice when they told me they hope to not go that route.

As far as a hospital trip, Nope, there really was no need, neither me nor my partner were injured. Being both of us are firefighter/EMT's we know how it works and didn't want to go that route. And in truth the boat motor and trailer acted as a big crumple zone so what we felt in the truck was no more then driving over a speed bump at 10mph.
Everytime I speak with the insurance company they ask me if I or my friend are injured, or if we are having pain from the accident. After speaking with someone who used to do auto claims I now know why. My friend said paying out for material/property damage doesn't effect them much, natuarally they try to spend as little as possible but alot of it is a write off for them. The thing that costs them the most is medical bills, and not just for the ER, the biggest concern is ongoing medical expenses which can easily max out a policys limits. 
I'm not hurt, and because of that they want this settled quickly so they won't have to deal with it anymore is what I'm thinking. I won't be cashing or accepting any offers I find subpar. I've already told them I won't take a repaired motor since the 6 year warranty I have will be in question.

I'm having a problem getting the motor and trailer appraised, not the hull. Most of the people I called I didn't tell them it was a homemade boat. Hopefully by next week it will be resolved. I've gotten alot of help from here and thank everyone. I'm hoping just to get enough to pay off the motor and buy a good used rig of some sort.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I forgot to mention the kids insurance deal. He wasn't driving illegally, he did have a liscense, but he wasn't insured on the vehicle, and he can't be because it is a leased vehicle. 
I looked at our own lease terms earlier and sure enough it states no underage drivers and any damage incurred on the vehicle from drivers not insured on it will be the responsability of the lease holder.......
I now understand why the father wanted to not involve the insurance companies.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Very glad you guys are not hurt and you are correct that the biggest fear of the insurers is ongoing medical bills. As previously stated, from personal experience, I receive a check every month for my rehab and will do so basically forever.

Your explanation really clarifies the issue and it sounds that you are getting to a resolution. Just a though on the trailer and motor dilema. Why not just get estimates for brand new ones and include the extended warranty. Because neither will be as good as they were if they are repaired.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well it looks like this is finally going to be resolved. Because the kid was not insured on the vehicle I will only be able to get the max payout of 10k, which sounds like alot but really won't cover my loss. After I pay everything off and put money aside for insurance, minor fixes, and registration I really am looking at about 5k max to buy a new rig. 
I've been searching craigslist and everything else to get an idea of what I will get, but really don't see much that is getting me excited. It's funny I can find 1000 nice boats in the 17-20ft range, but 16ft and under is a challenge. With the baby on the way I can't be working in the garage so I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

what about this one?

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1277249332


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to see that because he wasn't insured you're still screwed. But isn't that redundant, I find it amazingly so. I've been hunting a dreaming on skiffs for a while, and while home built gives you exactly what you want in terms of skinny water, I am still caught in the idea of a little speed and running outside(the ICW) for Poons and Cobia. Which has brought me to this:

http://www.snookbightmarina.com/sales_panga_boats.asp

The 14.5' and the 17' look the part. Going to harass them and see what a 14.5' tiller will for a bare hull and trailer.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just called that place about the 14' Panga's. They said Panga.com is out of business and they no longer sell them, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

> Sorry to see that because he wasn't insured you're still screwed. But isn't that redundant, I find it amazingly so. I've been hunting a dreaming on skiffs for a while, and while home built gives you exactly what you want in terms of skinny water, I am still caught in the idea of a little speed and running outside(the ICW) for Poons and Cobia. Which has brought me to this:
> 
> http://www.snookbightmarina.com/sales_panga_boats.asp
> 
> The 14.5' and the 17' look the part. Going to harass them and see what a 14.5' tiller will for a bare hull and trailer.



I hope you told them to update their website and remove that page! Andros Boats bought the Panga 14 mold and I think they are starting to produce them.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info BrazilNut!


----------

